# Complete a história com as formas corretas dos verbos e dos pronomes.



## juliettette

Olá a todas!
Alguém pode preencher as brechas e fazer correções para mim como queria verificar meu trabalho.

Era uma jovem pobre que (vendia) flores numa esquina da cidade de Londres.

Dois homens muito ricos discutiam sobre a possibilidade de alguém pobre se (podia) transformar numa pessoa da alta sociedade e não chegavam a acordo.

Ao ........ (ver/ela), decidiram fazer uma aposta. .......(levar/ela) para sua casa e ........(educar/ela).

A experiência foi tão bem sucedida, que ela (tornou-se) numa senhora extremamente educada.

No final, o homem que (aposte) que essa transformação não (era) possível, acabou por se apaixonar por ela e casaram.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Era uma jovem pobre que (vendia) flores numa esquina da cidade de Londres.

Dois homens muito ricos discutiam sobre a possibilidade de alguém pobre se (podia) transformar numa pessoa da alta sociedade e não chegavam a acordo.

A experiência foi tão bem-sucedida, que ela  *se tornou* (tornou-se) numa senhora extremamente educada.
No final, o homem que (aposte) que essa transformação não (era) possível, acabou por se apaixonar por ela e casaram.
------------------

Bem, aí vai uma ajudinha...não fiz todas as correções...


----------



## juliettette

Vanda said:


> Era uma jovem pobre que (vendia) flores numa esquina da cidade de Londres.
> 
> Dois homens muito ricos discutiam sobre a possibilidade de alguém pobre se (podia) transformar numa pessoa da alta sociedade e não chegavam a acordo.
> 
> A experiência foi tão bem-sucedida, que ela  *se tornou* (tornou-se) numa senhora extremamente educada.
> No final, o homem que (aposte) que essa transformação não (era) possível, acabou por se apaixonar por ela e casaram.
> ------------------
> Bem, aí vai uma ajudinha...não fiz todas as correções...




Obrigada Vanda! E desculpa para meu pedido, mas eu estou nova aqui e em portugês também então não sei ainda muitas coisas. Tentarei fazer isto por mim própio outra vez.


Era uma jovem pobre que (vendia)  flores numa esquina da cidade de Londres.

Dois homens muito ricos discutiam sobre a possibilidade de alguém pobre se (ela pudesse) transformar numa pessoa da alta sociedade e não chegavam a acordo.

Ao (vendo-la), decidiram fazer uma aposta. (Levaram-lhe) para sua casa e (educavam-lhe).

A experiência foi tão bem sucedida, que ela (se tornou) numa senhora extremamente educada.

No final, o homem que (apostou) que essa transformação não (era) possível, acabou por se apaixonar por ela e casaram.


----------



## pfaa09

Era uma jovem pobre que *vendia* flores numa esquina da cidade de Londres.

Dois homens muito ricos discutiam sobre a possibilidade de alguém pobre *poder transformar-se* numa pessoa da alta sociedade e não chegavam a acordo.

Ao *vê-la*, decidiram fazer uma aposta. *Levaram-na* para casa e *educaram-na*.

A experiência foi tão bem sucedida, que ela *se tornou* numa senhora extremamente educada.

No final, o homem que *tinha* *apostado* que a transformação não *era* possível/era impossível, acabou por se apaixonar por ela e *casaram-se*.

No português europeu "tornou-se" é mais usual.
Casaram e casaram-se, qualquer uma das formas é entendida em português,
no entanto a forma correta é casaram-se, verbo casar-se, 3ª pessoa do plural
no pretérito perfeito simples.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, pfaaa, o ''que'' atrai o pronome, daí a necessidade de ser ''que ela se tornou'', bem, pelo menos reza a gramática.


----------



## juliettette

Obrigada pfaa09! 

Pode explicar-me porquê usamos levaram-na e educaram-na quando falamos sobre "ela" ou pode dar-me o link com explicação desta regra?


----------



## Vanda

Juliettette, esta regra de colocação pronominal é complicadíssima, aconselho ir em doses homeopáticas.


> 3) Em verbos terminados em ditongos nasais (am, em, ão, õe, õe,), os pronomes o, a, os, as alteram-se para no, na, nos, nas.
> Exemplos:
> Chamem-no agora.
> Põe-na sobre a mesa.


Sobre as diversas regras aqui.


----------



## juliettette

Obrigada


----------



## guihenning

«_Ela se tornou *n*uma senhora…extremamente educada_»

Não seria «_ela se tornou *uma* senhora extremamente educada_»?


----------



## Tony100000

guihenning said:


> «_Ela se tornou *n*uma senhora…extremamente educada_»
> 
> Não seria «_ela se tornou *uma* senhora extremamente educada_»?


Isso é um "problema" sempre que uso o verbo "tornar-se", pois encontro-me com ambas as formas várias vezes. Como a forma é "tornar-se em (algo / alguém)", o "correcto", a meu ver, deveria ser "tornou-se numa / num". No meu caso, uso sempre esta forma.
Vai daí e ambas as formas estão correctas. 

Edit: Dúvida respondida aqui no ciberdúvidas.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Não seria «_ela se tornou *uma* senhora extremamente educada_»?


Neste caso usaríamos uma forma pouco usual no português europeu,
que seria: "_ela se tornou *em uma* senhora extremamente educada"
ela se tornou/tornou-se em algo._
De certeza que no Brasil esta forma é bastante usual, se não escrita pelo menos falada.
*----------
Numa*
Combinação da preposição "em" mais o artigo indefinido "uma".

Nota: Não sei se isto já foi abordado em algum "debate" aqui no fórum, quer através de um tópico ou de mensagens aqui e acolá. Existem grandes diferenças entre o português escrito e falado entre Portugal e Brasil, e quem nos procura neste fórum, por vezes deve ficar baralhado por tanta diversidade ou variação na nossa língua.
Por um lado baralhamos, mas por outro mostra a riqueza das nossas culturas, não sei se é apropriado fazê-lo ou não, mas o que acham da criação de uma regra para quem nos pede "ajuda" de fazer referência em que português
o membro pretende ser esclarecido.


----------



## Vanda

_Peraí, xô_ entender direito... você está dizendo que ''em uma'' é pouco usual em Portugal, e é o que sei, vocês usam muito mais
numa, certo? Eu também, brasileiros, na fala também, mas na escrita, agora, acharam que ''numa'' é errado, assim como os
''através, eu enquanto ser humano'', e outras abobrices copiadas daqueles que entendem abobrices da própria língua...


----------



## pfaa09

Eu apenas falo pelo que sei, não me interprete mal, Vanda.
Por cá usamos pouco o "em uma", usamos mais o "numa", já tenho 50 anos e alguma experiência nisto.
Não sei tudo, obviamente, vim cá para aprender e ajudar, mas tenho a certeza neste assunto.
A minha intenção não era de todo comparar nem ofender.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## Vanda

Não ofendeu, pfaa, só estava certificando de entender bem. Como vocês, também uso 'numa', os brasileiros  ''escolados'' de hoje é que acharam que tem que ser ''em uma''e não ''numa'. Eu estava apenas criticando meus pares pretensiosos.


----------



## pfaa09

Então nesse caso, se me é permitido, mando daqui uma beijoca (com todo o respeito) *numa *demonstração de carinho.


----------



## guihenning

Pois, 'numa' sofre preconceito linguístico. Não tanto como 'dum(a)', mas sofre… Brasileiro reclama tanto que a norma não é como falamos, e então quando finalmente se pode imitar a fala na escrita, rechaçamos essa possibilidade. Vai entender… 
Eu, bem teimoso, meto 'dum(a), num(a)' em tudo quanto é lugar… É tão mais fácil.


----------



## xiskxisk

Era uma jovem pobre que (vendia) flores numa esquina da cidade de Londres.

Dois homens muito ricos discutiam sobre a possibilidade de alguém pobre se *poder* transformar numa pessoa da alta sociedade e não chegavam a acordo.

Ao *vê-la* (ver/ela), decidiram fazer uma aposta. *Levaram-na* (levar/ela) para sua casa e *educaram-na* (educar/ela).

A experiência foi tão bem sucedida, que ela (tornou-se) numa senhora extremamente educada.

No final, o homem que *apostou* que essa transformação não (era) possível, acabou por se apaixonar por ela e casaram.


----------



## Rosielukas

Ao ver/, decidiram fazer uma aposta levar para sua casa e educar.


----------



## boulder2

pfaa09 said:


> Ao *vê-la*, decidiram fazer uma aposta. *Levaram-na* para casa e *educaram-na.*



Parece que eu tenho o mismo livro que a Juliettette (Português XXI Nível A2), onde se encontra este exercício.
O que me confundo nesta frase :

São dois senhores que fazem a aposta, porque não é "*Ao verem-na*" ?
Não se trata de um infinitivo pessoal, que precisa de ser conjugado segundo o sujeito, que neste caso seria plural (os dois senhores)?
Nas aulas aqui também escrevi "*Ao vê-la*", e intuitivamente também queria escrevê-lo desta forma, mas agora que estou a voltar a fazer o mesmo exercício em casa, vem esta dúvida.


----------



## Carfer

boulder2 said:


> São dois senhores que fazem a aposta, porque não é "*Ao verem-na*" ?
> Não se trata de um infinitivo pessoal, que precisa de ser conjugado segundo o sujeito, que neste caso seria plural (os dois senhores)?
> Nas aulas aqui também escrevi "*Ao vê-la*", e intuitivamente também queria escrevê-lo desta forma, mas agora que estou a voltar a fazer o mesmo exercício em casa, vem esta dúvida.



_'Ao verem-na_' enfatiza o sujeito - e, na minha opinião, seria preferível -, mas não é obrigatório porque continua a ser claro quem é o sujeito se usar a forma impessoal. Ambas são admissíveis.


----------



## boulder2

Obrigado pela explicação, Carfer.


----------

